# best time to take protein powder?



## Jemal (Jan 14, 2003)

I've heard that it may be better to take your 'post-workout' shake 'pre-workout' instead. Any comments?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 14, 2003)

You should be getting protein throughout the day, but some whey pre/during and or post workout could provide possible extra benefit. You dont need alot, this is what some use amino tabs for.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 15, 2003)

I have heard that recently also...I think the theory is that if you take your whey before training by the time you are finished your workout the amino acids from the whey become available for immediate absorption.

IMO...be safe...take your whey before AND after training...better safe than sorry...right?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 15, 2003)

Thats what I was doing for awhile, its cheap enough.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2003)

yeah, but why would you want your stomach digesting food during your work-out?


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 16, 2003)

When I said before I emant about an hour 10 75 minutes prior to training....that is what I have as a pre-workout snack...protein shake with a little flax and maybe a couple berries.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 16, 2003)

i meant 60-75 minutes...sorry about the typing jargon


----------

